# Amazon flex sign up



## Irbcat (Aug 11, 2016)

I'd like to become a Flex driver here in Phoenix but can anyone tell me why when I sign up on flexamazoncom amazonflexcom I get a thanks for signing up and then nothing...no response via email or call. How does one get on as a Flex driver??


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

The way it works is you sign up flex.amazon.com.....if and when they are "onboarding" for the area they will send you a link to a survey. They ask about your vehicle, phone and where you want to deliver. If you "pass" the survey then you get the invite to the informational session via web chat to see details about the program and download the app. From there they do a background check before you get an approval email and app becomes useable. 

Getting the link to the survey takes weeks sometimes and sometimes it never comes. I had to sign up 4 times before I got one, then I had no clue what to put in the "where do you want to deliver". I put my hometown..... 
Make sure to do the survey carefully. Within the survey they ask what area you want to deliver and hopefully it's close to you. If not, choose the closest.


----------

